# need some input



## thelongshot (Feb 17, 2007)

i bought this 3 months ago and not sure if i should sell it or keep it 
the SA trigger it takes to pull back i dont like...

but never had a problem with it at all...

need some input


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

If you don't like everything about it you will not shoot it and if you don't shoot it, it's nothing more than a door stop. You will not be accurate with it if you should need it in a bad situation. Sell it and cut your loss and buy something you like better. Bin there and done that. Good luck.


----------



## buckeye49 (Jan 22, 2007)

Why would you not keep this gun? I have the Millenium Pro PT145 and love it. It is relable and accurate.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Mr.Buckeye there's nothing wrong with the make of the gun. He just doesn't like it. Not all makes or for that matter models are for everybody. I have run into that same problem with S&W's and one Ruger I can think of. If the gun don't feel right you will never be any good with it. That's why I will not buy a gun till I have picked it up and felt the balance of it.


----------



## cncguns (Dec 15, 2007)

I have to agree with Baldy...
If you're not comfortable with any aspect of your weapon it will effect your shooting...


----------

